
A is for Alphabet - pearlsteinj
https://abc.xyz/investor/founders-letters/2016/index.html
======
skdotdan
IMHO Google/Alphabet's strategy should have been reinvesting their huge
profits in buying other big companies like ARM, Nvidia or SpaceX.

~~~
startupdiscuss
With EBITDA of $24B in 2016, they could buy about a 3rd of NVIDIA. With
financing they could probably buy more, but its not clear this is better than
putting some of that money into replication, or earlier stage companies.

~~~
skdotdan
I know, but in 2015 or so.

Also, Softbank acquired ARM as an investment and it is already paying off.

------
relics443
Hasn't Google Fiber been all but shelved?

------
nathanfjohnson
I'm thinking of buying some of that stock.

